# Topics > Emotional intelligence >  Deep Empathy, Massachusetts Institute of Technology (MIT), Cambridge, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Massachusetts Institute of Technology

Website - deepempathy.mit.edu

Iyad Rahwan

----------

